# Server 2008 Anti-Virus?



## Callum_Dawson (Mar 9, 2009)

Does anybody know of any good, modern Anti-Virus' for Microsoft Windows Server 2008?


----------



## lazysmurf (Mar 28, 2007)

Trend Micro is what I use. simple and not complicated. Upgrades are easy.


----------



## parvez9988 (Sep 19, 2008)

there are lods of anti-virus in market.but if u want to install an anti-virus in server u need to buy and server version.symantec server version and kaspersky administrative kit.before buying plz check tht that version supports server 2003.


----------

